# RSlogix 5000



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

psobero said:


> Now that movies, music and software is "shared" on line for free, does anyone know where I can download the software for RSlogix 5000 for free??? I mean, share it for free... :whistling2:



Look here....http://www.google.com/search?source...UTF-8&rlz=1T4ADRA_enUS404US404&q=RSlogix+5000


----------



## psobero (Jan 10, 2011)

HARRY304E said:


> Look here....http://www.google.com/search?source...UTF-8&rlz=1T4ADRA_enUS404US404&q=RSlogix+5000


 


No good Maverick..


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Since you need a USB dongle for 5000, I doubt it. 

I'll be upgrading to Pro soon, so I'm not sure if my old copy will be able to be sold or not. The Pro upgrade may take my existing dongle. I'm not sure.


----------



## Edrick (Jun 6, 2010)

What kind of logic is that? Since people are illegally pirating movies it's ok to do it to software too?


----------



## psobero (Jan 10, 2011)

Edrick said:


> What kind of logic is that? Since people are illegally pirating movies it's ok to do it to software too?


 

You got it! :thumbsup: :thumbup:


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

I doubt it could be done very easily. I had a laptop crash and when we got it back from the computer guru's, it was missing 10,000 dollars in RS linx and RS logix software. I had to do alot of talking with the reps to get it straight and installed on another laptop.


----------



## tommu56 (Nov 19, 2010)

The newer version key is to the mac address on nic.
They don't fail nearly as much as a hard drive it has saved my but a couple times. It still takes a phone call to restore but it is pretty painless other than loading the software.


----------



## Leroy (Jan 17, 2011)

Becuase the newer AB software attaches to the licesne file to A mac address doesnt mean you cant make one copy of the software into a bunch more. Now the only reason i learned this is becuase we bought the offical AB traini g software and they made us link to to only one .lic at a time and that drove me crazy. So i learned about "spoofing mac address" which work. And then i learned i could buy $1 bluetooth dongles on amazon and link the .lic to it and when ever i need AB software i just plug in my dongle to any computer and presto it offical. But you still need a real copy of the software atleast once to make any of this work


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Leroy said:


> Becuase the newer AB software attaches to the licesne file to A mac address doesnt mean you cant make one copy of the software into a bunch more. Now the only reason i learned this is becuase we bought the offical AB traini g software and they made us link to to only one .lic at a time and that drove me crazy. So i learned about "spoofing mac address" which work. And then i learned i could buy $1 bluetooth dongles on amazon and link the .lic to it and when ever i need AB software i just plug in my dongle to any computer and presto it offical. But you still need a real copy of the software atleast once to make any of this work


I was trying to just lay down the trail of bread crumbs in my post, but there you have it in black and white... :laughing:


----------

